# GameGrid Probleme mit mehrere Actors



## Bengaltiger (3. Feb 2011)

Hallo

ich habe probleme mit vielen actors
ich möchte das alle actors die selbe bewegeungen machen:

```
int y=getY();
int x=getX();
private void route(){
      Location loc= new Location(x,y);
      setLocation(loc);
  if(y%16==0){
      shoot();}
      y=getY()+5;
                    }
 public void act(){
      setSlowDown(50);
      route();
  if(!isInGrid()){
       removeSelf();}
                  }
```
doch alle verschwinden nur 1 bleibt und mach das :S
außerdem wird der 1 im punkt 0,0 gesetzt keine ahnung warum

meine actors erstelle ich so:

```
public void Aliens(){

        RocketsTyp1 rocket1[] = new RocketsTyp1[4];
    for (int i = 0; i < 4; i++){
    rocket1[i] = new RocketsTyp1();
    addActor(rocket1[i], new Location(0+(i*100),0+(i*50)));}}
```

bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## Bengaltiger (3. Feb 2011)

ich glaube es liegt an getX() und getY()


----------



## Stapf_JAVA (4. Feb 2011)

Naja 0*100 =0
und 0*50 =0 auch wenn man Beides mit 0 addiert...


----------

